# need help unblocking furaffinity website



## redchakura (Aug 28, 2011)

please i need help. that is all


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

redchakura said:


> that is all



No it is not, because I have no idea what the problem is at all. Details, man!


----------



## redchakura (Aug 28, 2011)

well basically i cannot enter furaffinity because my father blocked the site... is this enough details/?


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

redchakura said:


> well basically i cannot enter furaffinity because my father blocked the site... is this enough details/?



Do you know how he blocked the site (via router, via parental controls on your computer, via browser...)? Depending on the method, could you provide details of the setup? Do you know why he did it?


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you tried not being 11 years old?

It's often the cause of these types of problems.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought you were banned from FA


----------



## redchakura (Aug 28, 2011)

he is very contrlling parent >.> uhh... i hate him. and he did it on my laptop. he has no shame>.< can you tell me all the methods? i am not sure which one he used. please and thank you

tmmp one day ban

i tried and its working...


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

If your user account on the laptop isn't an Administrator account, and if you don't have the password to an Administrator account, then there's pretty much no way.

Edit: Don't triple-post!  It's rude.


----------



## redchakura (Aug 28, 2011)

i am the admin its my laptop


----------



## Onnes (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems like it would be rather unethical to help a minor bypass such restrictions imposed by their parents.


----------



## redchakura (Aug 28, 2011)

dude im 19


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think I can personally help, but this thread is awesome.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 28, 2011)

If you're really 19 then man up and talk to your dad like an adult instead of trying to work around it like a child.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 28, 2011)

so you are 19 and your dad blocked that website on your own laptop? oh man thats cute XD


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 28, 2011)

"Hey dad, I'm 19 and old enough to look at porn!  What are you trying to do, make me gay?"


----------



## Azure (Aug 28, 2011)

Back up all your files and do a hard reinstall of Windows? I dunno. I never let my parents touch MY electronics, so there is that.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 28, 2011)

Depending on how it was blocked, Tor could be the ticket.


----------



## BRN (Aug 28, 2011)

Download a new browser. If that doesn't work, there should be a button on your internet router which allows you to reset to factory defaults. Either that fixes errything or you suddenly lose your internet. Either way is hilarious.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 28, 2011)

lern2proxy

also hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 28, 2011)

why is your dad blocking shit on your computer when youre 19
i remenber when I was a youngin, my dad blocked habbo hotel, but thats because i racked up an $80 phone charge buying credits thinking he wouldnt catch me

or maybe it was because habbo hotel is full of pedophiles


----------



## Ames (Aug 29, 2011)

haha.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 29, 2011)

You let your parents block stuff?


----------



## Yaps (Aug 29, 2011)

I am unsure what your true story behind this. Anyway, if the firewall is still blocked regardless which computer you are going, then the blocking mechanism is not in the OS itself but rather in the modem / router. ie: that is the device you use to connect Internet. Accessing that modem page requires a password, and depending on your model it will be different IP address. I am not gonna go through it cause if he went this far, he probably have blocked the Modem Gateway as well. Once again, if your parent has denied access to FA; then I guess he has the reason not to allow you so.
*
 If you are truly 19 years old, then you are old enough to:
1) Get a job
2) Move out
4) Rend your own place
5) Get your own Internet running
6) And do whatever you like cause is your own house, Internet and PC...


*Simple... Or otherwise, no offence; you might be under-age then...


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2011)

Yaps said:


> *If you are truly 19 years old, then you are old enough to:
> 1) Get a job
> 2) Move out
> 4) Rend your own place
> ...



1a)How many jobs are available in this climate? 
1b)The average 19-year-old's income is what now?
2a) How many homes are actually open for rent in this climate?
2b) Of those, which are affordable by a 19 year old?
4a) You missed 3)
4b) That's the same as 2)
5a) D'you even know how much a stable internet connection costs?
5b) D'you think he could afford that after rent and survival?


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Aug 29, 2011)

You're definitely not 19, a 19 year old would not be on here complaining about his/her(his) dad blocking something ON THEIR LAPTOP. You're 19, if you're parents are still controlling your life, there's something very, very wrong happening right there and I suggest you start throwing punches.

Work around: Have a droid phone? Good, go get PDAnet. I'm not helping past that.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 29, 2011)

Who the hell doesn't password lock their computer? That's what I want to know.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 29, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Who the hell doesn't password lock their computer? That's what I want to know.



I don't.  I live on my own, no one is going to try to sneak in and read my email.  If anyone has access to my computer who I don't want to have access, they've probably stolen it and are in the process of selling it on Craigslist.  I'd have bigger concerns than them reading my MSN log files or seeing what's saved to My Pictures.


----------



## Ames (Aug 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> 5a) D'you even know how much a stable internet connection costs?
> 5b) D'you think he could afford that after rent and survival?



$20 a month?  That's how much I'm paying for my cable internet, at least.  It's pretty damn fast, too, at 12mbps down.

I worked full-time to support myself when I was 19.  Lived in an apartment with a roommate, paid my half of the rent and everything.  It wasn't that hard.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, to OP, if you're really 19, the best advice is to forget about FA being blocked until you get a job, save up, and move out.  If I was you, I'd make that happen quick as I could.

If you're younger than 19, as your writing style suggests, then you need to be more focused on getting that high school diploma, learning what your options are, and eventually deciding what you want to do after you graduate.  Then no one can legally block you from accessing FA on your own PC.



JamesB said:


> $20 a month?  That's how much I'm paying for my cable internet, at least.  It's pretty damn fast, too, at 12mbps down.



Why does Internet access in Califurnia have to be the one thing cheaper than anywhere else?  I'm paying $45/mo for 256 Kbps DSL.



JamesB said:


> I worked full-time to support myself when I was 19.  Lived in an apartment with a roommate, paid my half of the rent and everything.  It wasn't that hard.



Right on.  I bet you also learned, like a lot of people with jobs, that although there may be a lot of jobs beyond your current skills, there's no job beneath your dignity.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I worked full-time to support myself when I was 19.  Lived in an apartment with a roommate, paid my half of the rent and everything.  It wasn't that hard.


Same here. I was a cashier at a grocery store. Lived in a basement suite with one roommate, paid half of the rent/utilities, bought my own computer (which at the time was $1000) the Internet I paid for and used by myself, and I had a car and everything.


----------



## Riley (Aug 30, 2011)

Yaps said:


> *If you are truly 19 years old, then you are old enough to:
> 1) Get a job
> 2) Move out
> 4) Rend your own place
> ...



Oh man, I'd love a job that pays more than zero dollars.

And besides OP, if you really are 19 (hah), then you're old enough to figure out how he blocked it, then look around on Google until you figure out how to undo it.  Sheesh, kids these...wait.

Ahem.


----------



## BRN (Aug 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> $20 a month?  That's how much I'm paying for my cable internet, at least.  It's pretty damn fast, too, at 12mbps down.
> 
> I worked full-time to support myself when I was 19.  Lived in an apartment with a roommate, paid my half of the rent and everything.  It wasn't that hard.



 The hell do you live where 12mbps is $20, and how much can I get a plane ticket to there for? :?


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> $20 a month?  That's how much I'm paying for my cable internet, at least.  It's pretty damn fast, too, at 12mbps down.



Sheeeeit, we're getting 12 max for $50 here


----------



## moriko (Aug 30, 2011)

I think the only place here that offers more than 1.5 for $20 is the Special rate for 6 months that turns into $40-60 for the rest of your contract.


----------



## Ames (Aug 30, 2011)

SIX said:


> The hell do you live where 12mbps is $20, and how much can I get a plane ticket to there for? :?


 
California, baby.



Aden said:


> Sheeeeit, we're getting 12 max for $50 here



I think you can get their 50mbps down/ 10mbps up plan for that much here.

:3c


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 30, 2011)

Since we're doing the internet game, $36.99 for 10mbps down and unlimited cap.


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Since we're doing the internet game, $36.99 for 10mbps down and unlimited cap.



The fact that you have to specify that there's no cap is sad :c


----------



## Onnes (Aug 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> The fact that you have to specify that there's no cap is sad :c



Unless they means that it's an "unlimited cap." I know Comcast still calls their service "unlimited" even though they'll have your head if you go over 250 GB in a month.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 30, 2011)

I get the feeling that it's not "his" computer but rather the computer his parents bought that they let him use. If this is the case get a job (wal-mart and fast food are typically hiring even if this shit economy) and buy your own computer.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

JamesB said:


> California, baby.



Shit. Silicon Valley. Figures...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 31, 2011)

So you were banned from fA (even temp), and now your parents blocked you from fA.

Isn't that an indication that you probably shouldn't be on the site?


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Since we're doing the internet game, $36.99 for 10mbps down and unlimited cap.



How's your upload speed?







:3


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 3, 2011)

On a totally different note from internet speeds, I have to say when i read the title of this thread I assumed it would be something along the lines of:
"My school blocked FA, I need access".

Anyways, as for the point of a parent blocked access for a 19 year old on his own laptop, Im a little confused as to the reason.
I mean if you had FA's mature filter switched on then there is no real issue with explicit content, also unless your parent(s) used your computer often how would they even know of the sites existance?.

Come to think of it.. If you're the Admin for that computer, how the hell did your parent(s) get into the account? If they have access to your account, thats just stupid really. Personal info, passwords. You name it, All there and ready for use if you know where to look.
If they have admin accounts on your machine then seriously think of demoting them to standard users (if your a windows user that is).

As for bypassing it? The best and most effective option you have is format your HDD and re-install your OS.


----------

